# Sa-tate-an



## Heather (Jun 21, 2006)

Aka, "the tater"
or my bunny (from bunga - we were going to call her cat-a-bunga, the nickname has unfortunately stuck!)

This girl has MORE nicknames. I think many of you have met Ms. Moey before, but here are a few (I think cute) pics of my girl. She's my kid, and the cat that turned the SO from a die-hard dog person into a complete mush around cats. She loves him more. Which I absolutely hate. 

One of my favorite silly pics






She knows how to get my attention 





Eyeing my ex-Sharry Baby





She's sweet like this much more lately (getting older?)





And, the *infamous* pics of the two of us. She was just meowing, but it looks much worse in the photo!


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 22, 2006)

Mosi's belly looks like snow. It looks so soft. My favorite thing about cats are that they are soooo soft.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh my she's adorable. I wuves kitties....may i have her? :smitten:  That tummy looks so soft. *sigh*


----------



## Heather (Jun 22, 2006)

Wendy said:


> Oh my she's adorable. I wuves kitties....may i have her? :smitten:  That tummy looks so soft. *sigh*



only if I get two of yours in return Wendy!


----------



## bwester (Jun 23, 2006)

soo, which name does it actually respond to?


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, she's a cat. 
So none really.


----------

